# Which phone should I purchase? Galaxy Nexus or Galaxy S III



## vbanagas (Nov 5, 2012)

I currently own the Samsung Fascinate and I'm looking to upgrade to a new phone on Verizon. I am considering the Galaxy Nexus and the Galaxy S III. I was waiting out for the Nexus 4 but apparently that's not gonna happen anymore. I plan to root and install a custom ROM and Kernel. I love the Nexus design and software keys but I don't want to get it if it will feel outdated because I will be stuck with it for two years. What are the thoughts from those who own these devices?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

You've got the fascinate now which has had great support from the community, if you want to continue with that kind of community the galaxy nexus is the right choice.
If you're looking for the newer tech and quad core the SGS III, would be the way to go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

If you can't stand TW and love AOSP, then the GN.. if you don't mind TW, but still enjoy AOSP. Then the GS3. Obviously hardware specs go to the S3, beyond that it's personal prefence. You also have the option for the Note 2.. Which is obviously awesome.



sk8 said:


> You've got the fascinate now which has had great support from the community, if you want to continue with that kind of community the galaxy nexus is the right choice.
> If you're looking for the newer tech and quad core the SGS III, would be the way to go.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Assuming he's on Verzion, he will still be getting a dual core.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Test the two phones side by side. That's the best way. I am sure the s3 has aosp by now. I was looking at the gnex until I played with the s3. To me no comparison I would take the s3 any day. But my personal choice.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I originally bought the Galaxy Nexus, because it was a Nexus, and I knew it would have the dev support. I planned on keeping it through my two year contract. Silly me. Like most of us here, I'm a phone junkie, and I always like to have the new stuff. I initially held off on the S3, but after seeing that the bootloader could be unlocked, and that the dev support was there, I made the switch. It has AOSP, and I'm sure we will be getting 4.2, *shortly* after the Nexus sees it. Performance, and style wise, it's noticeably better then the Nexus. It's faster, smoother, and the slim design is super sexy. I don't care for the home button, but it's a trade-off I'm willing to live with.


----------



## jvu316 (Aug 14, 2012)

I like the S3, it runs really smooth and fast. So it's all about preference.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

The S3 is a really solid phone, I had it on TMo, and battery was excellent. I can't comment on VZW though, because like everything else LTE kills it.


----------

